
Malaria vaccine provides hope for a general cure for cancer - Systemic33
http://news.ku.dk/all_news/2015/10/malaria-vaccine-provides-hope-for-a-general-cure-for-cancer/
======
msie
4 years until human test subjects? Now this is very promising!!!

~~~
charlesism
How is this story more promising materially than the rest of its ilk? I don't
see it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10342677](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10342677)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=site:thesun.co.uk+new+cancer...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site:thesun.co.uk+new+cancer+could)

~~~
Systemic33
The fact that this is not specific to a certain type of cancer is quite
amazing.

This paragraph captures it pretty well:

"In collaboration, the two university research groups have tested thousands of
samples from brain tumors to leukemias and a general picture emerges to
indicate that the malaria protein is able attack more than 90% of all types of
tumors. The drug has been tested on mice that were implanted with three types
of human tumours. With non-Hodgkin’s lymphoma, the treated mice’s tumours were
about a quarter the size of the tumours in the control group. With prostate
cancer, the tumours disappeared in two of the six treated mice a month after
receiving the first dose. With metastatic bone cancer, five out of six of the
treated mice were alive after almost eight weeks, compared to none of the mice
in a control group."

The first link you provided seems related, in the sense that the OP link is
what was sought after in the linked submission.

~~~
charlesism
University of Copenhagen says University of Copenhagen researchers are on the
verge of a breakthrough. In other news, University of Copenhagen researcher
reported, by his mother, to be brilliant and charming.

I'm probably being unfair, but I cannot get excited about "coming soon" cancer
news anymore. Unless it concerns a treatment that is curing large numbers of
people _already_ , I relegate it to the "Incurable Optimism" drawer, along
with the stories of diabetes breakthroughs, and new methods for reversing Male
Pattern Baldness.

